# Solved: Battlefield 2142 won't start



## Isilwen (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello guys 

This time i have a problem with BF2142. 
To keep it short, i came back home after holidays only to find that this game just won't load.
I double click on the icon, the small hourglass appears for about 5 seconds and then..nothing. Absolutely nothing. The same happens if i start the game via EA Download Manager. And the same happens after a complete re-install. Other games works fine. And no, i did not change any hardware or software component (at least i think).

Is there a solution? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Can you please post your complete system specs?


----------



## Isilwen (Aug 2, 2007)

Sure.

The following is extracted from a DxDiag report:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/6/2009, 16:48:24
Machine name: ASD
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.080814-1233)
Language: Italian (Regional Setting: Italian)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/20/07 15:50:32 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Page File: 488MB used, 3450MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file ati2dvag.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X1950 Pro (Omega 3.8.442)
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc. (Omega 3.8.442)
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x7280)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7280&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_9A
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (70Hz)
Monitor: Monitor Plug and Play
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6755 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/5/2007 04:04:08, 269312 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: N/D
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/5/2007 06:26:40, 2782208 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-31C0-11CF-D379-0A203BC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x7280
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x009A
Revision ID: 0x009A
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10438290&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5694 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/27/2008 17:22:24, 4754432 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5694 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/27/2008 17:22:24, 4754432 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MIDI Mapper Microsoft [Emulazione], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Sint. SW Microsoft GS Wavetable [Emulazione], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Your video card drivers are WAY out of date. Start by updating them from ATI's website, and see if that remedies the problem.


----------



## Isilwen (Aug 2, 2007)

That's because i always use Omega Drivers. I never had problems. Anyway, i downloaded and tried ATI drivers, but the problem persists.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you downloaded and installed the most recent game patch?

You can find patch 1.5 here:
http://www.fileplanet.com/169168/160000/fileinfo/Battlefield-2142-Patch-v1.5


----------



## Isilwen (Aug 2, 2007)

Of course. That's not the problem. Even if i had not installed it, the game would still start but i would not be able to join servers. 

The problem is that it does not even load


----------



## Isilwen (Aug 2, 2007)

up?

no one can help me?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, here's a few other ideas to try:

Disk cleanup and defrag
Update motherboard drivers and chipset drivers
Update sound drivers
Reinstall DirectX
Virus scan and Spyware scan

Here's another forum that's dedicated to tech issues with BF2142 that may have the solution you seek:http://www.totalgamingnetwork.com/main/forumdisplay.php?f=505

Hope this helps!


----------



## Isilwen (Aug 2, 2007)

Great. In that forum there's a sticky that just explains how to solve this problem. 

Thanks a lot dude!


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

No prob!

Have fun in there. HIghway Tampa and Suez Canal are my favorite maps. In Titan mode of course.


----------

